# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Sql Management Studio Pricing

## FMKA

Gents,

i need a help i am little bit confused  i went to google i found 

Sql management Studio pricing as follow

3 years Maintenance  768 USD
1 Year  Maintenance  568  USD   and another  i find  a free download of sql mangement studio express   what i want to know  are you sure that the free download product is good  can i use it without future problem or i need to buy the product  and what the D#  bettween  one and another ?  about powefull and features ?

----------


## skhanal

SQL Management Express is for managing SQL Express database. It may be limited in functionality so you will not be able to manage full version of SQL Server.

SQL Management studio is part of SQL client license, per this site, each CAL license is $162

http://www.microsoft.com/sqlserver/2...s/pricing.aspx

----------


## skhanal

http://www.microsoft.com/sqlserver/2...s/pricing.aspx

----------

